# I Did My Own Tritype Collage - Now Sorted



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Earlier this year, I posted this thread showing up my 27 own tritype collages : I Did My Own Tritype Collages
However, due to PerC's overhauled interface, most of my collages have been made small and akward to look at. Additionally, I didn't post them in order, making the whoile perusal a bit of a pain.

So, I decided to redo this post in a more concise way for y'all's enjoyment


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm guessing you're still posting? Still looking for my 458...


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm guessing you're still posting? Still looking for my 458...


I'm done now


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Karkino said:


> I'm done now


I find your work inspiring.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I find your work inspiring.


 Thank you so much 
I'm currently working toward updating my 27 enneagram combinations (lines and nodes) thread I made a year ago.
I hope this will work out well


----------



## Hespera (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for your important work! I really appreciate these, as well as your combinations...they are so thorough and the way your combination descriptions especially are organized makes comparing and honing type so much clearer.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Hespera said:


> Thank you so much for your important work! I really appreciate these, as well as your combinations...they are so thorough and the way your combination descriptions especially are organized makes comparing and honing type so much clearer.


Thank you so much! My little FOUR heart is melting right now🥰


----------



## Snakebite (Aug 31, 2019)

I really appreciate these and your time/talent.


----------

